# Dimmer para control de 12 volt



## led_led (May 30, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, necesito un dimmer para controlar 12 volt de corriente continua desde 1 a 12 volt, de tal forma de encender unos 200 led de 20 mA cada uno a los que conectaré una resistencia para limitar este voltaje.
Si alguien puede indicar un circuito que realice esta función o me dé las pautas para hacerlo, de verdad lo agradecería mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## JV (May 30, 2007)

Los dimmer son para alterna, lo que estas buscando es un regulador de tension variable como el LM317.

Saludos..


----------



## lacayodemanc (Oct 1, 2009)

Los dimmer son para alterna, lo que estas buscando es un regulador de tension variable como el LM317.

claro! perfecto, yo hice las 3 descripciones para el 317 y me quedo un hermoso regualador variable PARA ALTERNA!
existen dimmers para continua, si alguno tiene planos , x favor comparta


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola.
A título de comentario
Dimmer en inglés significa lo sgte:
*dimmer *
*1 (in full dimmer switch) a device for varying the brightness of an electric light.*

En castellano es algo así: 
*un dispositivo para variar el brillo de una luz eléctrica.*

No se menciona si es para corriente alterna o continua.

si exiten Dimmer para voltaje de corriente continua, solo debes rectificar el voltaje de corriente alterna, usar un SCR en lugar de un TRIAC.

Pero más práctico es el dimmer de corriente alterna, que después puedes rectificarla, si lo deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lacayodemanc (Oct 2, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> A título de comentario
> Dimmer en inglés significa lo sgte:
> *dimmer *
> ...



bueno, henos aqui!
A mi placa de leds la conecte Resistencia de 120 ohm de por medio, un pote de 500, y la verdad es que me dio resultado (la forma mas simple a veces es la que siempre funciona), ahora bien, esta placa tiene 160 leds, no se hasta cuanto podra aguatar el pote, la  R de 120 es X2W, la verdad es que el 317 no variaba demasiado...
Quejas, sugerencias y demas se reciben


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes publicar tu circuito para tener una mejor idea de lo que pretendes hacer.
Por ejemplo no sé como están conectados los LEDs, que fuente de alimentación usas (es decir, cuál es el voltaje que aplicas al circuito, etc.).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lacayodemanc (Oct 5, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Puedes publicar tu circuito para tener una mejor idea de lo que pretendes hacer.
> Por ejemplo no sé como están conectados los LEDs, que fuente de alimentación usas (es decir, cuál es el voltaje que aplicas al circuito, etc.).
> 
> ...



Hola Aficionado!
gracias por las respuestas. te comento. el circuito es el que aparece por todos lados en este foro con el lm317 como regulador y el pote de 3k para el ajuste.
Los leds (supongo) estan conectados en paralelo, puesto que al variar la V la variacion de luz es muy precisa. Se los compre a un tipo que los fabrica aca en Arg, y los embuti en u n tacho par 38 (foto 2 ) con un conector cannon para los 3 colores y la masa a chasis del cannon, En una caja puse 3 llaves para los colores (foto 3), y van con un transformador a 12Vcc...
El tema es que con el circuito del 317 varia apenas la intensidad, y con el pote de 500 conectado entre el transformador y los leds la variacion es entre 0 y 100% que s lo que estoy buscando. mi pregun ta radica en cuanto bancara el pote si le cuelgo por ej 4 tachos de estos que arme... Me explico?
gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola.
Para que el LM317 funcione debe tener una diferencia de voltaje entre voltaje de entrada Vin y voltaje de salida Vout, mayor o igual a 3V.
Si tu circuito funciona con 12V, el LM317 debe entregar un voltaje de 12V.
Te dejo este circuito, si puedes pruebalo.
Me dices que con un potenciómetro de 500 ohm controlas un grupo de LEDs, pero quieres controlar 4 de estos grupos, prueba usar un potenciómetro independiente para cada grupo de LEDs.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lacayodemanc (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola!!!!
Una mas (y esta noche le prendo una vela a "san Aficionado"), el tema de los potes no es viable puesto que cuando cuelgo los 4 grupos el pote calienta y se quema, y por la bandeja puedo mandar solo un cable hasta los tachos, razon por la cual use un cannon para conectar a esa caja de llaves que te mande en el adjunto. Supongo que mi error estaba en inyectarle 12v a la entrada, hoy compro un transformador de 15 y te cuento como me fue
muchas gracias


----------

